# Nauticstar boats



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking at buying a nauticstar 1900 xs....anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Just bought a new 2500XS, love the boat. After looking at several boats the Nauticstar had more standard features that the other manufacturers charge extra for. Not saying its the best boat made but it had everything I was looking for with a damn good warranty and price. Got my best deal at Gulf Coast boating center in Fort Walton Beach. Hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, good to hear you like it. The lifetime hull warranty does make it more attractive


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

We like ours, just got it, I love the lines. But there is one thing that concerns me, you know the stainless steel D ring in the front, that you hook the winch cable to, I noticed they used regular steel nuts and washers, and also in the back, regular grade steel. Do you reckon they was out of stainless steel nuts that day at the factory. Check yours and if they are not stainless, you need to get that changed out, they won't last long. Let me know what you find.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

bambam said:


> We like ours, just got it, I love the lines. But there is one thing that concerns me, you know the stainless steel D ring in the front, that you hook the winch cable to, I noticed they used regular steel nuts and washers, and also in the back, regular grade steel. Do you reckon they was out of stainless steel nuts that day at the factory. Check yours and if they are not stainless, you need to get that changed out, they won't last long. Let me know what you find.


Thanks for the info...I'll watch for that.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Just checked mine and they are stainless front and back, I would contact Nauticstar and have them or the dealer replace them. I can't understand why they would put carbon steel anywhere on a boat that is going to see saltwater.


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

we've had our 20ft Nautic Star 150 yamaha for just over a year now and the only problems we've had is the silver lettering is peeling off the seats. Love it, its a great boat. We have gone about 35 miles south of Dauphin Island with no problems.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a picture of the front that I haven't changed yet, but I have changed the back, they were the worst ones and I had a hard time getting them off. But that is still good, I have picked all over the boat and that is all I have found wrong with the boat.


----------



## carpekd (Mar 14, 2012)

did you let the factory know about it?


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

bambam said:


> Here is a picture of the front that I haven't changed yet, but I have changed the back, they were the worst ones and I had a hard time getting them off. But that is still good, I have picked all over the boat and that is all I have found wrong with the boat.


That sucks. Hopefully that's the only place they saved a nickel or two. I would definitely send that pic to NauticStar and let them know of your surprise and discontent even if we are only talking about 4 nuts.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

No I didn't, but I did call asking questions about a polling platform, and the guy didn't know what I was talking about, and asked me why would I want it on the boat. So that was a short conversation with him. But to get back to the nuts, I have thought about this, and I bet some new guy, got the nuts out of the trailer section, alot of them nuts and bolts ain't stainless. My quess a rookie mistake.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have had my 2110 with a 150 yammie for a year now and have fished it hard, no problems or complaints so far. I looked around at several boats before I bought mine and the fit and finish and features were on par or above boats that were priced higher.


----------

